# Drive Raceway 2012-2013 Season



## skmod (Feb 23, 2010)

Hmmmm...... 45 degree nights....... the BRP's are starting to stir in their dens...... Hibernation getting closer to ending.......


----------



## skmod (Feb 23, 2010)

*Saturday, November 3, 2012....*

...the start date to the racing season @ Drive Raceway!!!! Get those BRP's & LLM's ready!!!!


----------

